# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - helmikuu 2012

## jtm

2.2 LL:
#10/85, 2-akselinen matala Volvo 8500 ilmeisesti B12BLE alustalla (äänistä ja säleiköstä päätellen). Pistematriisi kilvet. Oli kyllä tyylikkään näköinen vehje Länskän omissa väreissä!  :Razz:

----------


## Eppu

Missäs lähdössä tämä auto liikkui? Jos vaikka koittais saada auton kuvaan... 

Autohan kuuluu aiemmin Hallandin läänissä liikkuneeseen isoon Swebusin sarjaan, ja on niitä länskälle tullut vissiin ainakin 4 kpl. Samasta sarjasta on tähän mennessä päätynyt 2 kpl Lehdon liikenteelle Hämeenlinnaan.

----------


## kalle.

> Autohan kuuluu aiemmin Hallandin läänissä liikkuneeseen isoon Swebusin sarjaan, ja on niitä länskälle tullut vissiin ainakin 4 kpl.


6 kapplaletta noita 8512:sia käsitti Länsilinjojen sarja. Autot on peruskorjattu päältä ja sisältä Säfflessä Volvolla juuri ennen suomeen laivaamista. Samaan aikaan LL:ltä on poistettu vanhemman pään matalalattioita, kun Scania-Lahtikoita on myyty pois useampia kappaleita.

----------


## killerpop

> Missäs lähdössä tämä auto liikkui? Jos vaikka koittais saada auton kuvaan... 
> 
> Autohan kuuluu aiemmin Hallandin läänissä liikkuneeseen isoon Swebusin sarjaan, ja on niitä länskälle tullut vissiin ainakin 4 kpl. Samasta sarjasta on tähän mennessä päätynyt 2 kpl Lehdon liikenteelle Hämeenlinnaan.


Ainakin 15:02 Hermiasta lähtevä linjan 85 vuoro on potentiaalinen sijoituspaikka, samoin 15:10 Soppeenmäestä Kyrönlahteen menevä 85.

#10 ja #56 ovat tiettävästi ainoat jotka ovat ajossa ja rekisteröity, mutta eiköhän lähipäivinä saada myös #7, #8, #9 ja #40 ajoon.

----------


## Elias

9.2.

TKL #227/30

----------


## Eppu

16.2.
LL #9 / 85
Tämä näyttäis vakiintuvan ainakin tuohon 5 vaille yhden vuorolle Kuruun, kun tuossa vuorossa tätä on näkynyt kuluneella viikolla jo useampanakin päivänä.

----------


## tkp

15.2

LL #17/20

----------


## ana

Pe 24.2.

TKL #257 oli jäänyt Hervannan valtaväylällä Hallilan kohdille päivällä, palokunta ja poliisi paikalla. Jostain se on ilmeisesti vähän lämmenny, kun oli vettä laskettu. Mitään vaurioita ei kuitenkaan näkynyt ohi ajaessa

TKL #655/23

----------


## jtm

> Pe 24.2.
> 
> TKL #257 oli jäänyt Hervannan valtaväylällä Hallilan kohdille päivällä, palokunta ja poliisi paikalla. Jostain se on ilmeisesti vähän lämmenny, kun oli vettä laskettu. Mitään vaurioita ei kuitenkaan näkynyt ohi ajaessa
> 
> TKL #655/23


Satuin juuri paikalle kun se veti pysäkille ja paksu savu nousi vetopöyrien kohdalta ja vahva kärynneen kumin haju tuli.

----------


## Eppu

27.2.:
Nyt on saatu myös LL #8 ajoon. Auton erottaa muista "kohtalotovereistaan" peräpäähän teipatuista Lomalinjan mainoksista.

----------


## ana

TKL 28.2.

#98/6

----------

